# Pushing bedding out of an igloo.



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I just bought my rats an igloo, stuck it in the cage where the wooden hide used to be (I put the hide up one shelf) then left. The next time I checked the cage, all the bedding in and around one side of the igloo was all shoved out! 
Is that normal? I was curous, 'cause they didn't do it with the hide O_O


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, mine pushed bedding out of their igloo before I switched to fleece. And they would push bedding out of the corners if they wanted to sleep there. I only have one rat who will actually sleep on the bedding... the rest of them just push it aside.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls used to shove all the bedding out of their "bed" and use their box as a dining room. But I recently started using recycled shredded paper as bedding for them and now they all love to sleep in there and make a little nest.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, good. I thought is was just normal rat behavior, but I wanted to bge sure XD


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my girls also do that, i think it's normal


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

mine new rat likes to throw bedding out of the cage, haha or pile it up around the cage.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my hamsters did that.

R.I.P Copper, Nala, Cream. have fun in hamster heaven.


----------

